# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Add avatar

## Meshy

Wanna upload an avatar to my profile. Tried clicking my name on top right but saying I don't have permission to access my own user account?

----------


## Necrosaro

Gotta get 25 posts and then you must wait while the admins add it to your account

----------


## Meshy

Cool... Thanks guy

----------


## Meshy

Ok, so now i got 25 posts and wanna add an avatar to my account, but still no joy when i click my name on the top right. Sorry if i'm being inpatient, but if any admin can help me out?

----------


## Cloe85

go to left top of screen, User PC
settings and options
edit avatar
upload your pic

----------


## *Admin*

Follow above instructions... great job cloe... thanks

----------


## Meshy

Sweeeeeet... sorted

----------


## bucks_243

> go to left top of screen, User PC
> settings and options
> edit avatar
> upload your pic


Thanks, thats all I needed to know.

----------

